# Sam's Kit



## VoodooMajik (Apr 2, 2012)

Sorry for the bad Cell pics







Fujiwara FKH Suji
Shun Classic 8" Graton
Tojiro ITK bread knife
Global Tourne knife
Tojiro Petty
Tojiro ITK Damascus Nakiri
Ceramic Steel
diamant Steel (for German)






Grand Prix french
Classic French
Classic Ikon Santoku
Gourmet bread knife
Henckel Twin 4 star sandwich knife
Gourmet parer and tourne






Some Basic Small wares for the line. Also got a tool box in the lock up.

Sooo I plan to sell most of the German Blades as I pick up new ones. It's a work in progress. I think My next step would be a nice Gyuto (Rodrigue Mid Tech 240 mm) and another 270 gyuto. Any suggestions? I'll be making a few additions to my stones in the next few weeks as well.


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 2, 2012)

Thanks for the photos. I always like seeing people's kits. Can't go wrong with a knife that says Rodrigue on it. I like the Tojiro ITK bread knife best knife ever for the money.
This thread isn't bad for stones. http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/5461-Sharpening-Equipment?highlight=Sharpening I will probably buy some from Jon this month when I visit his shop. Maxim has nice stones too. It's all what you want to spend:biggrin:


----------



## Eamon Burke (Apr 2, 2012)

What stone(s) do you have now?


----------



## VoodooMajik (Apr 3, 2012)

right now, shapton glass 1k and 4k. I figure a 500 and an 8k would be next. Flattening plate in a bit ( someone around will have one)


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 3, 2012)

Are those peelers the Kuhn-Rikon? I've got one. They don't look like much, but they are some of the best-performing I've been able to find. Usually the more money I spend on one, the worse they work. e.g. henckels, zyliss, oxo.
Excited for you to get a piece from Pierre. Does he give a discount to fellow Canadians ???
I guess at least you save on shipping.


----------



## VoodooMajik (Apr 5, 2012)

I'm uncertain if he does or not.I'm pretty excited though, Just unsure when they'll be ready for us. 

They are just the cheapy peelers, dunno the company name. 3 piece set, does what it's supposed to and can go missing without a huge issue.


----------



## Deckhand (Apr 5, 2012)

VoodooMajik said:


> right now, shapton glass 1k and 4k. I figure a 500 and an 8k would be next. Flattening plate in a bit ( someone around will have one)



Might try this for your 500 instead. 

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/s...sshin-400-BACK-IN-STOCK?highlight=Gesshin+400


----------



## VoodooMajik (May 28, 2012)

Update on where my kits at. I'm putting some work into my petty, Eventually I'll grab a better suji and Nakiri.

I can't see anything I'm missing that I can't use one I've got for. Just a good stainless knife for the line. Still gotta pick up that Gesshin






Any one know whats up with the White ceramic Mac rod? Was given to me by one of my older CDP's

Sorry for the blurry picture.


----------



## Deckhand (May 28, 2012)

1200 grit white, 600 grit black
White is under $20 on amazon, black $55.
Supposedly black leaves less scuff marks.
Here is a thread on the black.
http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/6646-MAC-Ceramic-Honing-Rod?highlight=Mac+ceramic

I have no experience with these, but my response should bump this for the experts to respond.


----------



## VoodooMajik (Jul 14, 2012)

Another update, I never did look into the ceramics, The combo is pretty awesome for making things last.






1) Wusthof diamond steel (haven't sold it yet)
2) Mac white ceramic
3) Mystery Blue
4) Tadatsuna White Steel 270mm Yangiba (juat arrived)
5) Yoshihiro "Hagane" 270mm Gyuto (Just cuts everything great)
6) Tojiro Shirogami petty (only re sanded the handle and refinished the blade face so far)
7) Global Tourne (Just kindah there)
8) Fujiwara FKH 270mm Suji (Carving knife)
9) Tojiro DP "Damascus" Nakiri (workhorse)
10) Tojiro ITK bread knife (loveit)
11) Wusthof 8" chef knife (cheese)

I would like to replace at least the suji, and get a 210mm stainless gyuto, debaba, Usaba, Kirksuke, and maybe a large Kono Petty (someone at work showed up with a Kono outa nowhere!! Even the mac's are a start though.  )


----------



## dmccurtis (Jul 14, 2012)

Glad to see you're liking the Yoshihiro.


----------



## VoodooMajik (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks, I am really enjoying it. Though I have alot sharpening practice ahead to do to get it even close to how you sent it.


----------



## bieniek (Jul 15, 2012)

Very nice hard working setup. 

This yoshihiro is very interesting. Thanks for sharing


----------



## VoodooMajik (Jul 15, 2012)

What is it that makes it interesting? I don't know enough to know. Thanks for checking it out. nothing crazy, but does everything I need it to for now. Time for the right stone now.


----------



## bieniek (Jul 15, 2012)

Shape and handle size compared to blades size. Shape

It looks more expensive. Is it thick? 

I think I would be more eager on buying yoshihiro stuff off ebay if the "yoshihiro shop" would put any details on knife in auctions


----------



## VoodooMajik (Jul 15, 2012)

I believe DmcCurtis said he has thinned it so it is fairly close to the Kono counter part though slightly thicker, The handle is fairly long.


----------



## dmccurtis (Jul 15, 2012)

Brand new, the Yoshihiro is almost as thin as a Konosuke at the spine, and a bit thicker behind the edge. Slightly flatter and pointier too, though not by much. If pressed, I'd say that brand new it was a better cutter than the Konosuke I had, and definitely better after some thinning.


----------



## dmccurtis (Jul 15, 2012)

bieniek said:


> I think I would be more eager on buying yoshihiro stuff off ebay if the "yoshihiro shop" would put any details on knife in auctions



Besides the gyuto I've also purchased a white kasumi yanagiba and a blue hongasumi kiritsuke. The yanagiba came with a slightly concave blade road, without any over or under grinds. The kiritsuke's blade road was completely flat but for a small over grind near the shinogi at the tip. Both had eased spines and choils, which on the kiritsuke were also rounded and polished. Very flat backs on both, though the yanagiba has a small over grind at the edge in one spot. Overall, I'm very pleased with them and would buy them again.


----------



## VoodooMajik (Jul 15, 2012)

I debated with myself for some time between Kono and Yoshi. I may need to grab a kono before to long after seeing my co-workers. plus Tosho has some nice rosewood handles available


----------



## shankster (Jul 15, 2012)

VoodooMajik said:


> I debated with myself for some time between Kono and Yoshi. I may need to grab a kono before to long after seeing my co-workers. plus Tosho has some nice rosewood handles available



I'm picking up a kono 270 or 300mm suji with the rosewood D handle this week from Tosho.Both are the same price so I'll see which feels better in my hand.


----------



## VoodooMajik (Jul 15, 2012)

Nice, please let me know what you think


----------



## shankster (Jul 15, 2012)

Will do.Still torn between the HD and the SS.Not sure if the $85.00 price difference is worth it though....


----------



## shankster (Jul 19, 2012)

@VoodooMajik.
I went for the HD Kono 300mm instead of the SS,they made me an offer I couldn't refuse... 

https://toshoknifearts.com/shop/knives/konosuke-hd-wa-sujihiki-300mm


----------



## VoodooMajik (Jul 28, 2012)

Awww yeah!

I'd really enjoy that with the rosewood handle.


----------

